
Comcast bids $65B for 21st Century Fox assets - coloneltcb
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/13/comcast-bids-65-billion-for-21st-century-fox-assets.html
======
_bxg1
Raise your hand if you're shocked that this _and_ the AT&T/Time Warner deal
both came out within 48 hours of the net neutrality repeal.

~~~
tssva
The ATT/Time Warner deal came out 2 years ago. Yesterday was a judge denying
the government's attempt to block it.

The timing of the Comcast offer for Fox is tied to this decision and not the
end of net neutrality. Comcast had stated publicly that they were awaiting the
courts decision on the ATT/Time Warner deal before making a counter offer for
Fox. No point to making an offer if the government were likely to successfully
block any deal.

